# Offshore itch



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Me and tha wife are looking to tag along for some offshore fishing can split fuel bait ect I work 7 and 7 so I'm free alot


----------



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

*offshore fishing*

I have a 26 ft twin engine center console and am always looking for fishing crew. I mostly fish offshore out of Cameron , LA. live north of Lake Charles ,LA.I have all rods and reels and tackle just need help with fuel, outboard oil and bait.If interested pm me Ranger250


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Where are you located? Willing to drive, if so how far?


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

I live in winnie , we can drive a good ways


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hadn't ever heard of Winnie, looked it up, you're a ways from Port A that's for sure.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Port a is doable, I've always wanted to fish it been through there alot pushing barges but never fishin


----------



## Makembite (May 23, 2018)

*Perdido bound*

need 2-3 mates aboard a trip to Perdido. leaving 5/24/2018 AM
34 Yellowfin dual station 350 Yamie's. need to know by tonite
Call 956-802-6934 Port Isabel SPI


----------

